# "Naoorlogs" - with glottal stop or not?



## inter1908

By analogy to for example "beamen", or "beëindig", should "naoorlogs" be pronounced with a glottal stop, like /nɐ'ʔʊːrlɔxs/? By the way woorden.org says that both /'naoorlogs/ and /na'oorlogs/ accents are possible, and I don't have an idea how would /'naoorlogs/ look in IPA. I'm a bit confused, I hope you'll help me. Cheers.


----------



## petoe

Personally I would pronounce it with a glottal stop and stress the first syllable.


----------



## inter1908

Thanks. You mean something like /'naːʔʊːrlɔxs/? Looks pretty tough to pronounce  It is not any strange to hear na'oorlogs though? Or is it restricted to some areas?


----------



## petoe

Na'oorlogs sounds weird to me, try putting it in a sentence:
De naoorlogse periode...
De naoorlogse generatie...
I would always stress the na-.
Another example with na- is 'naschoolse opvang', you would never say na'schoolse opvang.


----------



## Joannes

The stress is on *na-*.

I personally don't pronounce a glottal stop, but I don't make a glide either, which I would do with for example Israël /ɪsraʲɛl/. VRT news anchors tend to pronounce a glottal stop, so I guess that's standard -- but I've never seen any prescriptions on this matter..


----------



## Lingvamanto

inter1908 said:


> By analogy to for example "beamen", or "beëindig", should "naoorlogs" be pronounced with a glottal stop, like /nɐ'ʔʊːrlɔxs/? By the way woorden.org says that both /'naoorlogs/ and /na'oorlogs/ accents are possible, and I don't have an idea how would /'naoorlogs/ look in IPA. I'm a bit confused, I hope you'll help me. Cheers.



The glottal stop is not a phoneme in Dutch, and I doubt if a native speaker would normally notice the difference between /ˈnaorlɔxs/ and /ˈnaʔorlɔxs/. I'd say, pronounce it the way that is easiest for you.

As for the stress, I think that the stress is on the first syllable when the word is used attributively (de náoorlogse gebeurtenissen) and on the second syllable when it's used predicatively (hij is naóórlogs).


----------



## inter1908

Thanks.



Lingvamanto said:


> The glottal stop is not a phoneme in Dutch, and I doubt if a native speaker would normally notice the difference between /ˈnaorlɔxs/ and /ˈnaʔorlɔxs/. I'd say, pronounce it the way that is easiest for you.


Well, stressing the first syllable and then making a glottal stop sounds pretty hard for me, as it's very unnatural for my mouth . I guess I'll have to hear it a few times to reproduce the sounds properly.



> As for the stress, I think that the stress is on the first syllable when the word is used attributively (de náoorlogse gebeurtenissen) and on the second syllable when it's used predicatively (hij is naóórlogs).



That would make sense why 2 stresses are showed as a correct pronunciation on woorden.org.



> Another example with na- is 'naschoolse opvang', you would never say na'schoolse opvang.


The funniest thing is, when I checked the "correct" stress on the site I've mentioned above, it's "naschóóls". But then again, maybe it's the same as with naoorlogs.


----------



## Lingvamanto

inter1908 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That would make sense why 2 stresses are showed as a correct pronunciation on woorden.org.



Yes, there are in fact many Dutch adjectives where the attributive and predicative forms differ in stress, e.g. "Kristálhelder water" versus "Het water is kristalhélder". The general rule seems to be that if the main stress is on the second part of a compound adjective in the predicative form, it will shift to the first part in the attributive form.


----------

